# Sirius And NFL



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This week, Sirius launched its newest channel, NFL Radio, and announced the programming lineup for its inaugural season. The channel will offer daily live shows hosted by NFL figures, including Chris Carter, Dan Reeves, John Riggins and Shannon Sharpe. And each show will feature team-by-team reports, expert analysis and exclusive conversations with team personnel and sports insiders.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> This week, Sirius launched its newest channel, NFL Radio, and announced the programming lineup for its inaugural season. The channel will offer daily live shows hosted by NFL figures, including Chris Carter, Dan Reeves, John Riggins and Shannon Sharpe. And each show will feature team-by-team reports, expert analysis and exclusive conversations with team personnel and sports insiders.
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


I read in another thread that all NFL games will be available from which ever city/team broadcast you choose. Will this be available to me as a Dish Network subscriber? (AE Package) If so, will there be a set block of channels dedicated to these broadcasts? Do you know what they will be?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, the games won't be available on Dish (at least as of now).


----------

